
A Legendary Redesign of Helvetica, Reborn After 30 Years - nikunjk
http://www.wired.com/2015/04/legendary-redesign-helvetica-reborn-30-years/
======
pistle
To my eyes, it looks like gravity getting the best of Helvetica in the lower
case letters. The sag of lower a, u appear to drop lower than the already
mildly jarring lower case letters in Helvetica. I shall always love parts (oh
that lower e!) of Helvetica and similar sans serif fonts, but I only want to
yell with them as this is where they shine.

